# 8HP Tecumseh Wont Start



## MM80T (Dec 9, 2018)

Tecumseh 8HP engine for Simplicity 860 snowblower that will not start. Installed new ignition coil and new spark plug. With spark plug removed from engine but still attached to coil there is no spark when flywheel is spinning with electric start. Tested resistance on coil, have around 4000K ohm. Anything I am missing as to why it would not generate a spark? Seems to be electrical but not sure. Changed gaskets and cleaned carburetor also and it gets gas when attempting to start, that's how I ended up looking at spark. Do the ground wiring or ignition wiring need to be attached in order to generate spark? Not sure how they play into it and cant find wiring diagram anywhere.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Plug removed from engine but still plugged MUST contact solid metal with the plug body or no ground and no spark. Any kill mechanism must be known open to not ground too. Look close, if the plug has been wet and instead of spark going through gap it is leaking down the porcelain then it can be very hard to see that, new plug as it won't start shorting like that.

I've gotten sloppy before and if you mix up the solid state ignitor wires it torches the module instantly and you need a new one. Any ignition wiring needs to be attached and working. 

TWO resistances to check on a coil, primary and secondary. Any coil mounted close to the flywheel magnets must be at correct clearance airgap and any rust sanded off.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

As suggested by Fina I would check any kill switches like the key or throttle lever.

You need to have a good ground. try some other areas on the block if you can. 

Gap on coil shoudl be about .010 to .012. A typical business card can work as a set up tool.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

X2, the tighter you get that airgap WITHOUT physical contact of parts the more intense an ignition signal or 'blip' you get there to trigger things.


----------

